# ممكن ارائكم



## sosofofo (27 يناير 2009)

عندي موضوع او مناقشة ​حول لو واحد خاطب أو واحدة مخطوبة 
وكان مرتبط  وبعدين الموضوع منفعش واللي ارتبط بيه راح خطب حد تاني 
وهما  خطب او اتخطبت خطوبة تقليدية وكان الطرف التاني حلو خالص وبيحبه جدا  وانسان ممتاز 
بس صاحبنا او صاحبتنا حاسيين انه عادي ومش عارفين يحبوا زي ما الطرف التاني بيحبهم
ووفي نفس الوقت مع وجود الشخص الاول سواء في الشغل او في الكنيسة  بس دايما الفكر بيكون بيقارن بينهم صح ؟ ولان الخطوبة تقليدية كل حاجة بتكون محسوبة من الطرفين لكن في الاول الموضوع كان بين اثنين عايزين بعض 
بيكون الواحد حاسس انه مع ده شوية وده شوية :wub:
وكمان لو الشخص الاول فك خطوبته ياه بيكون الموضوع صعب 
بصراحة ياترى الواحد ممكن يعمل ايه هل يسيب شغله او كنيسته علشان مايفكرش ولا يعمل ايه خصوصا لو عنده ذكريات مع الشخص الاول 
والشخص التاني انسان حلو خالص بس الموضوع تقليدي ومعظم الكلام بيكون في الشقة او حتى لو كان في الحب بيكون الرد عليه منتهى العقل :36_13_3:
وهل ده يعتبر خيانة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
 بصراحة
ايه رائيكم في موضوع المناقشة 
يالا كلنا نتناقش في الموضوع ده
وياريت كلنا نفيد بعضنا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 يناير 2009)

*مفيش حد يأدر يحسبها غير الشخص نفسة
يعني البنت اللي في الموقف دة  هي اللي هتأدر تحدد 
لو حاسة انها لسة بتحب الاول يبقي متواصلش ارتباطها بالتاني علشان حرام  تظلم التاني معاها 

ولو حاسة ان الاول بالنسبالها مجرد زكري  
زكري جميلة وبس 
يبقي تواصل مع التاني وتحاول بكل قوتها تنسي اللي كان بفرحة والمة 

وبيتهيالي تفكيرها في اللي كان مش خيانة ولكن ضعف انساني وحنين لكل لحظة حلوة عاشت فيها لكن لازم تسيطر علي نفسها وتنسي 
عاوزة اقولك مفيش حد بياخد من الدنيا كل اللي هو عاوزة​*


----------



## sosofofo (27 يناير 2009)

عاوزة اقولك مفيش حد بياخد من الدنيا كل اللي هو عاوزة  [/center][/color][/size][/font][/b][/QUOTE]
بصراحة اه 
وشكرا على رأيك رأيك حلو جدا 
وخصوصا الجملة دي مرسي ليك جدا 
بس لسه هل ممكن تسيب المكان اللي فيه ممكن يتقابلوا ولا ؟
مرسي ليك كتير


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 يناير 2009)

*فعلا الى تقدر تحدد موقفها البنت نفسها 
مينفعش تبقا ارتيطت بواحد ولسه بتفكر فى الانسان الى كانت بتحبه فى الاول او حتى تقارن بينه وبين الى مرتبطه بيه
ولو هى شايفه انه خلاص الى كانت بتحبه مش هينفع ترتبط بيه بلاش تفكر فيه وتحاول تنساه وتفكر فى الى ارتبطت بيه حتى لو ارتباط تقليدى*


----------



## sosofofo (27 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *فعلا الى تقدر تحدد موقفها البنت نفسها
> مينفعش تبقا ارتيطت بواحد ولسه بتفكر فى الانسان الى كانت بتحبه فى الاول او حتى تقارن بينه وبين الى مرتبطه بيه
> ولو هى شايفه انه خلاص الى كانت بتحبه مش هينفع ترتبط بيه بلاش تفكر فيه وتحاول تنساه وتفكر فى الى ارتبطت بيه حتى لو ارتباط تقليدى*


مرسي ليك جدا لمرورك


----------



## just member (27 يناير 2009)

*الانسان قادر على الحب من جديد مع كل صباح يوم جديد *
*وانا شايف فعلا انها تفكر فى الشخص اللى معها ها الوقت *
*وتنسى القديم*
*لان اللى معاها هلا هو الحاضر واتمنلها التوفيق *
*شكرا للموضوع*​


----------



## sosofofo (27 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *الانسان قادر على الحب من جديد مع كل صباح يوم جديد *
> *وانا شايف فعلا انها تفكر فى الشخص اللى معها ها الوقت *
> *وتنسى القديم*
> *لان اللى معاها هلا هو الحاضر واتمنلها التوفيق *
> *شكرا للموضوع*​



شكرا لمرورك وشكرا ليك


----------



## وليم تل (27 يناير 2009)

موضوع اخر للحوار مع سوسو هانم
بس لو سمحتى مش عايز شكر ولا غيرة عايز مناقشة لردى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
واوعى تزعلى لان دة اسلوب زعيم الغلاسة ودة طبع وليس تطبع المهم
واضح من كلامك انة عن الفتى او الفتاة وبلا اى تحديد لاحدهما
كما انة واضح ان الخطوبة الاولى كانت بناءا عن حب وهيام طيب اتفكت لية....؟!
لو قلنا قلة امكانيات لانهاء الجواز ها نقول وهما ما فكروش من الاول لية ومعنى كدة انهم غير مدركين
للحياة الواقعية وبالتالى ممكن حبهم من الاصل واهى ولم يصمد امام اى مشكلة
ولو تناسينا كل دة وقلنا الظروف ما سمحتش وتسببت فى بعد الحبيبين لاى سبب ان كان
وتمت خطوبة مرة اخرى بالطريقة التقليدية وهو او هى وافقوا باختيارهم يبقى من المنطق الحب الاولانى
لابد من نسيانة نهائيا ويتم ذلك بالمواجهه وليس من الهروب من المكان اللى فية الحبيبة او الحبيب السابق
واللى ما يقدرش او تقدرش على ذلك يبقى الخطوبة التانية من الافضل الا تتم لان عيشتها او عيشتة بعد كدة ها تبقى هباب ومش ها اقول خيانة او غير خيانة لانة لو مقدرتش انسى حبى الاولانى بالمواجهه وليس الهروب
فالجواز غير مضمون استقرارة ولابد قبل ذلك من مواجة النفس بقوة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## sosofofo (28 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> موضوع اخر للحوار مع سوسو هانم
> بس لو سمحتى مش عايز شكر ولا غيرة عايز مناقشة لردى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> واوعى تزعلى لان دة اسلوب زعيم الغلاسة ودة طبع وليس تطبع المهم
> ...



يا زعيم الغلاسة ( انت اللي قولت )
بس انا هقولك يا وليم 
بص  انا معاك ان ممكن الخطوبة الاولى كان واهي ولم يصمد امام اي مشكلة  اوك  
على فكرة هما كان فيه اختلافات في المستوى التعليمي والثقافي والاجتماعي بس هما كان متفهمين جدا وباباها كان موافق لكن تاتي الرياح بمفا لا تشتهي السفن 
 حصلت ظروف صعبة وحزينة معاها الموقف اتصعد بين باباها وبينه لان باباها كان مهموم قوي
اهمال باباها له اعتبره انه قليل في نظر باباها وقرر انه يفك ...........
عارف حصلت حاجة الاسبوع اللي فات وهي انهم كانوا متعودين يصلوا التسبحة مع بعض في الكنيسة بعد اجتماع الشباب وغالباً بيكون العدد صغير جدا بس هما زمان كانوا متفقين انهم يستمروا على صلاة التسبحة حتى لو هما بس والاسبوع اللي فات كان معهم ناس كتير بتصلي وهما الاتنين كانوا فرحانين بس كل واحد مع نفسه (هي مخطوبة وهو لسه فاكك خطوبته)  وكمان باباها جه علشان يمشوا هو قالها ان باباها جه (وطبعا بينه اصلا  وبين باباها موقف) 
عارف هي قالتلي انها نفسها تقول لخطيبها انها فرحانه بالتسبحة وبالناس اللي حضروا التسبحة لكن لازم تذكر خطيبها الاولاني ولانه مش هينفع تقوله هي زعلت 
وهي كانت مبسوطة قوي لانه قالها ان باباه جه ( هو شاف باباه واقف على باب الكنيسة لكن هي مش كانت شايفه ) فهل ده غلط 
وهل المواجهة انها تصلي معاه التسبحة وهب مبسوطة انه اللي كان عايزه تحقق 
وكمان في رحلة قريبة في الاجتماع هي متردده انها تروحها لو هو طالع سوري انا طولت عليك جدا
على فكرة خطيبها الحالي انسان ممتاز جدا وبيحبها جدا جدا ​


----------



## وليم تل (28 يناير 2009)

> يا زعيم الغلاسة ( انت اللي قولت )
> بس انا هقولك يا وليم
> بص انا معاك ان ممكن الخطوبة الاولى كان واهي ولم يصمد امام اي مشكلة اوك
> على فكرة هما كان فيه اختلافات في المستوى التعليمي والثقافي والاجتماعي بس هما كان متفهمين جدا وباباها كان موافق لكن تاتي الرياح بمفا لا تشتهي السفن
> ...



قولى كل اللى نفسك فية سوسو لاننا اخوة
وبالنسبة لموضوعك انتى ذكرتى ثلاث فروقات كفيلة بتدمير اى علاقة مستقبلية 
وبعدين الحب الحقيقى احتواء وعدم انانية وما فعلة الخطيب السابق قمة الانانية لانة لو بيحبها حقيقى 
ما كنش اثر فية اى شىء مما فعلة والدها وكان استحمل مهما حصل عشان خاطر حبيبتةلكنة هرب من اول مشكلة ودة بالتالى انسان المفروض تنساة وما تفكرش فية نهائى



> عارف حصلت حاجة الاسبوع اللي فات وهي انهم كانوا متعودين يصلوا التسبحة مع بعض في الكنيسة بعد اجتماع الشباب وغالباً بيكون العدد صغير جدا بس هما زمان كانوا متفقين انهم يستمروا على صلاة التسبحة حتى لو هما بس والاسبوع اللي فات كان معهم ناس كتير بتصلي وهما الاتنين كانوا فرحانين بس كل واحد مع نفسه (هي مخطوبة وهو لسه فاكك خطوبته) وكمان باباها جه علشان يمشوا هو قالها ان باباها جه (وطبعا بينه اصلا وبين باباها موقف)
> عارف هي قالتلي انها نفسها تقول لخطيبها انها فرحانه بالتسبحة وبالناس اللي حضروا التسبحة لكن لازم تذكر خطيبها الاولاني ولانه مش هينفع تقوله هي زعلت
> وهي كانت مبسوطة قوي لانه قالها ان باباه جه ( هو شاف باباه واقف على باب الكنيسة لكن هي مش كانت شايفه ) فهل ده غلط



بالنسبة للموقف اللى حصل لصحبتك فى الكنيسة دة شىء طبيعى لانهم عارفين بعض ويمكن كان بينهم حب وخطوبة يعنى ما همش اعداء ويتكلموا مع بعض عادى ولو كانت بتذكر لخطيبها التانى كل واحد حضر فى التسبحة بأسمة يبقى تذكر خطيبها السابق لانها مش بتعمل حاجة غلط الا لو كانت لسة بتفكر فى الاولانى تبقى وللاسف
انسانة غبية ومش عارفة اية الصالح لها



> وهل المواجهة انها تصلي معاه التسبحة وهب مبسوطة انه اللي كان عايزه تحقق



صلاة التسبحة شىء جميل سواء هى بتصليها من نفسها ولا هو اللى كان عايزها تصليها ما تفرقش
طالما شىء صالح تعملة وتبقى مبسوطة مش لانها بتحقق رغبة سابقة ولكن لانها بتعمل شىء جميل



> وكمان في رحلة قريبة في الاجتماع هي متردده انها تروحها لو هو طالع سوري انا طولت عليك جدا


بالتأكيد لازم تروح واذا حدث نقاش بنهم تعاملة كصديق وليس كحبيب سابق وتعود نفسها على مواجهه اى موقف
ولو بدر منة اى محاولة لذكر ما مضى توقفة عند حدة احتراما لنفسة وللانسان اللى ها تحمل اسمة بعد كدة 
وتفهميها ان الهروب نوع من انواع الضعف لا تستسلم لة



> على فكرة خطيبها الحالي انسان ممتاز جدا وبيحبها جدا جدا


يبقى تشكر ربنا على انها وجدت انسان بيحبها حقيقى وتحاول تحبة واكيد مع العشرة ها تحبة
بس المهم تنسى خالص الحب الواهم اللى كانت فية
ولتكن نعمة رب المجد معها
ودمتى بود​


----------



## rmbs8 (29 يناير 2009)

*الموضوع ده حلو خالص 
ربنا يحاظ ويختار الصالح 
اول حاجه لازم تجري علي ربنا وهو يختارلك زي قصة اسحق
وبعدين انا عيزاكى تعرف ان الح ده مش كل حاجه 
اه كلنا بنحب الحب   ده جميل 
لكن صدقني ربنا يختار احسن حاجه
ومش هاتحسي بالكلام ده دلوقت لكن لما ربنا يوفقك وترتبطي هتحس بكل ده كان لعب عيال 
المهم في الحياه الزوجيه هي التفاهم وان الانسان يبقي شاريكي ويحافظ عليكي 
ولما يبقي كده صدقيني الحب بيجي لواحده من اهتمامه 
على فكره انا مش متزوجه علشان بقولك كده
لكن انا عندي خبره من الناس اللي حوليا في الشغل وفي الكنيسهاسفه طولت عليكي
ربنا معاك ويختار الصالح وتبقي احسن واحده مع اللي ربنا يختاره لكى 
سلمى حياتك لربنا *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 يناير 2009)

> انها نفسها تقول لخطيبها انها فرحانه بالتسبحة وبالناس اللي حضروا التسبحة لكن لازم تذكر خطيبها الاولاني ولانه مش هينفع تقوله هي زعلت وهي كانت مبسوطة قوي لانه قالها ان باباه جه ( هو شاف باباه واقف على باب الكنيسة لكن هي مش كانت شايفه ) فهل ده غلط وهل المواجهة انها تصلي معاه التسبحة وهب مبسوطة انه اللي كان عايزه تحقق وكمان في رحلة قريبة في الاجتماع هي متردده انها تروحها لو هو طالع



*سوسو يا اختي 
انا حسيت بكلامك جدا 
كونها كان نفسها تقولة انها فرحانة بالتسبحة اللي كانو بيحبو حضورها سوا  وفرحها انة قالها باباكي جة

كل الكلام دة لا يعني غير شيء واحد  

هو 
انها لسة محبتش الخطيب الجديد 

وانها قلبها واحاسيسها  لسة بترفرف بحب القديم !!!!!!!!!!!!!

وانا شايفة من الحجات اللي زكرتيها انة مش مناسب لها  القديم خالص 

سيبك الحب مش كل حاجة لازم التناسب في كل شيء من البداية 

وانا مش من راي  الاستاذ وليم 

قلبها لسة بيدق بحبة  ودي مجرد انها بتشوفة بتفرح وكلمة بسيطة منة 
بينبها لحضور والدها فقط بتفرح 
لالالالالالالالالالالا
قوليلها تحاول بكل قوتها ان لا تتواجد في نفس المكان معاة 
وحاولي تحبي اللي معاكي دلوقتي وراعي ربنا فية  هو اللي باقي عليكي وشاريكي 
ومتنسيش مفيش حد بياخد من الدنيا كل حاجة هو عاوزها​*


----------



## وليم تل (29 يناير 2009)

> وانا مش من راي الاستاذ وليم



افضل عودتك مرة اخرى راجعة ليسوع
لتوضيح اعتراضك فى اى جزئية من ردى
لانة اخذ اكثر من محور حتى استطيع ان اتناقش معك
ولا اعتراضك على رأى كلة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> افضل عودتك مرة اخرى راجعة ليسوع
> لتوضيح اعتراضك فى اى جزئية من ردى
> لانة اخذ اكثر من محور حتى استطيع ان اتناقش معك
> ولا اعتراضك على رأى كلة
> ودمتى بود​



*اهلا استاذ وليم 
بعترض علي الاتي *


> بالمواجهه وليس من الهروب من المكان اللى فية الحبيبة او الحبيب السابق


*انا حسيت المشاعر اللي هي بتوصفها في كلامها 
دي واحدة بتفرح بمجرد رؤية الحبيب الاول ومشاركتة التسبحة (اي الاشياء التي كانو مهتمين بيها سوا)

ومجرد انة ينبهها لحضور والدها  يعني كلمة عابرة اسعدتها جدا
ولكنة غير مناسب لها ومعها الان الذي يحبها ويقدرها ولكن قلبها يدب فية المشاعر القديمة 
برؤية الحبيب القديم وكمان فك خطوبتة 
يبقي علاجها مش المواجه ابدا وعلاجها انها تبعد عن كل موقف يجمعها بحبيبها القديم سوا
ومتروحش الرحلة اللي هيكون فيها ​*


----------



## وليم تل (29 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اهلا استاذ وليم
> بعترض علي الاتي *
> 
> *انا حسيت المشاعر اللي هي بتوصفها في كلامها
> ...


اختى الغالية راجعة ليسوع
اولا شكرا على عودتك السريعة والرد الايجابى
وأسئلك ايهما افضل انها تواجة حبها القديم الان وهى على البر ولسة مخطوبة ...؟!
ام انها تواجهه بالصدفة وهى متزوجة وينتعش حبها مرة اخرى....؟!
وايهما افضل مواجهه الشىء ام تركة لظروف القدر.....؟!
وبالتالى ارجو عودتك للرد على تلك التساؤلات وانا فى الانتظار على الخط الساخن
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> اختى الغالية راجعة ليسوع
> اولا شكرا على عودتك السريعة والرد الايجابى
> وأسئلك ايهما افضل انها تواجة حبها القديم الان وهى على البر ولسة مخطوبة ...؟!
> ام انها تواجهه بالصدفة وهى متزوجة وينتعش حبها مرة اخرى....؟!
> ...



*يا سيدي الفاضل 
من الموقفين اللي حكتهم 
اقدر اقولك باحساس الانثي الحب في قلبها تجاهة منتعش فعلا  وحي ولم يموت 
يبقي منقلهاش تواجة وتقرب 
نقلها ابعدي واعملي كل اللي يقربك من خطيبك الجديد 
لو قابلتة بعد كدة وهي متزوجة مشاعرها عمرها ما هتتحرك لان وقتها هيكون اتولد حب اقوي 
ومشاعر قوية لزوجها  اللي هتحبة بالعشرة وبالتعود وهيبقي كل دة بالنسبالها زكري مجرد زكري 
ودمت بود هههههههههههههههه

سرقتها منك الكلمة دي​*


----------



## وليم تل (29 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *يا سيدي الفاضل
> من الموقفين اللي حكتهم
> اقدر اقولك باحساس الانثي الحب في قلبها تجاهة منتعش فعلا  وحي ولم يموت
> يبقي منقلهاش تواجة وتقرب
> ...



لا يا انستى
هذا ضعف غير مقبول شكلا ولا موضوعا 
انا لم اقل تقترب من حبها القديم ولكن اقول لا تهربى من اى مكان يكون بة هذا الحب
حتى تستطيعى ان تتعودى على وجودة وتدربى مشاعرك على التبلد تجاهة وفى نفس
الوقت تحاولى ان توجهى كل احاسيسك لخطيبك الجديد والذى من خلالة ستكونون اسرة 
وان لم تستطيعى ان تتحكمى فى مشاعرك تجاة السابق بالمواجهة الفعلية وليس الهروب
هنا انصحك بفك تلك الخطبة فورا والا اصبحتى خائنة بالفعل
وبالتالى اقول ان لم تستطع المواجهة فلانسحاب الاخلاقى افضل بكثير
وكلمة اخرى راجعة ليس هناك احساس انثى واخر احساس ذكر لانها كلها احاسيس انسانية
واسرقى ولا يهمك احنا اخوات هههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> لا يا انستى
> هذا ضعف غير مقبول شكلا ولا موضوعا
> انا لم اقل تقترب من حبها القديم ولكن اقول لا تهربى من اى مكان يكون بة هذا الحب
> حتى تستطيعى ان تتعودى على وجودة وتدربى مشاعرك على التبلد تجاهة وفى نفس
> ...



*استاذ وليم 

دي وجهات نظر 

انا مش مقتنعة بالمواجهه وخصوصا ان الحبيب الاول  فك الخطوبة بتاعتة 

وهي لسة بتحبة وكل اللي بيربطها بخطيبها التقليدي انها شيفاة مناسب بحساب العقل


والجملتين اللي قالتهم بيعبرو عن قلب بينبض بعمق الحب 

وليم مش ملاحظ حاجة ,

هي حطط الموضوع وسابتنا نموت بعض مناقشة هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## وليم تل (29 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *استاذ وليم
> 
> دي وجهات نظر
> 
> ...



اختى الغالية راجعة ليسوع
تأكدى أن الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية بل يصقلها
ومن هنا اقول مثل ما اعطانا الرب مشاعر واحاسيس اعطانا ايضا عقل وارادة تتحكم فيها
ولا يهمنا الان تلك الخطوبة التقليدية مناسبة ام غير مناسبة لان هناك خطر داهم فى مشاعر
ما زالت متأججة كفيلة ان تهدم اى كيان أسرى مستقبلى وعليها هى وحدها ان تتخذ القرار
الصائب بتكملة تلك الزيجة التقليدية ام انهائها وحتى تستطيع ذلك فلابد ان تواجة نفسها ومشاعرها اولا ولن يتأتى ذلك الا لو تواجدت فى الاماكن التى يتواجد بها الحبيب السابق
وصدقينى اسلم طريق هو مواجهه المجهول وعدم انتظارة او الهروب منة وانها لو تزوجت ومازالت مشاعرها مع الاخر سيحدث ما لا يحمد عقباة وستكون حياة فاشلة وبالتالى الاسلم اما ان تتحكم فى مشاعرها بالمواجهه او تلغى ارتباطها بالاخر وهنا لا ينفع حل وسط لانها زيجة مقدسة
والا ستنضم لالوف مشاكل الطلاق التى تؤرق كنيستنا القبطية
ونحن لا نعلم ظروف صاحبة الموضوع ومناقشتنا ستستمر لانها ستخدم كثير من الحالات المشابهه 
وهذا هو ميزة المواضيع النقاشية انها لا تخدم حالة بعينها بل تعمل لصالح العام
ودمتى بود​


----------



## anosh (29 يناير 2009)

*مع احترامى لكل الاراء اللى ذكرت من اخواتى من قبل ........ عايزه اقول ان الخيانه مش بالفعل فقط و لكن ايضا بالفكر نستطيع ان نخون من نحب ...... مجرد انك تكونى قاعده مع شخص و فى ايدك دبلته و عليها اسمه و بتفكرى فى شخص تانى ديه خيانه ........ و بمنتهى الصراحه البنت ديه لسه عايشه فى حبها للشخص الاول و اتخطبت تقليدى عااااااادى جداااااااا مجرد انها لبست دبلته و خلاص لكن قلبها لسه مع حبها الاول و هى من جواها نفسها انها ترجع له ...... الحب عمره ما كان بالورقه و القلم يعنى نشوف مين الكويس و مين الاحسن  و نقول ده نحبه و ده ماينفعش الحب زى القدر ماحدش بيعرف جاى امتى و منين ....... ياريت البنت ديه تكون صريحه مع نفسها و تعترف انها بتحب خطيبها الاولانى مش شرط ان خطيبها التانى كويس جدا تبقى لازم تحبه لان الحب مش بالامر  ... على الاقل بلاش تظلم التانى معاها و تقابل حبه ليها بالخيانه ..... ياريت تكون صادقه مع نفسها قبل فوات الاون ... لان بجد اللى بيحب بجد صعب انه يحب كده تانى و اوقات كتير بيكون الحب هو الشئ الوحيد اللى بيخلى الواحد يستحمل صعاب الدنيا و صعوبة الحياة  ..... و ربنا معاها و يختار لها النصيب الصالح و ياريت تصلى علشان ربنا ينور لها قلبها و طريقها و يدبر لها كل الامور . *​


----------



## sosofofo (31 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *[centerوليم مش ملاحظ حاجة ,
> 
> هي حطط الموضوع وسابتنا نموت بعض مناقشة هههههههههههههههههه[/center]*



اولا صباح الخير 
ثانيا :معلش انا انشغلت شوية وماتبعتش الحوار معاكم سوري
ثالثا : بصراحة انا مع راي وليم المواجهة هي احسن شىء بدل ما الحب الاولاني يكون مكبوت جو القلب لا لازم المواجهة ويمكن بالمواجهة تعرف ان الخطيب الحالي احلى بكتير من الاول لان المواقف اكيد هتكون واضحة وفي مواقف كتير هتكون بينهم تعرف ان خطيبها الحالي هو احسن انسان ليها ومرسي ليك ولوليم


----------



## sosofofo (31 يناير 2009)

anosh قال:


> *مع احترامى لكل الاراء اللى ذكرت من اخواتى من قبل ........ عايزه اقول ان الخيانه مش بالفعل فقط و لكن ايضا بالفكر نستطيع ان نخون من نحب ...... مجرد انك تكونى قاعده مع شخص و فى ايدك دبلته و عليها اسمه و بتفكرى فى شخص تانى ديه خيانه ........ و بمنتهى الصراحه البنت ديه لسه عايشه فى حبها للشخص الاول و اتخطبت تقليدى عااااااادى جداااااااا مجرد انها لبست دبلته و خلاص لكن قلبها لسه مع حبها الاول و هى من جواها نفسها انها ترجع له ...... الحب عمره ما كان بالورقه و القلم يعنى نشوف مين الكويس و مين الاحسن  و نقول ده نحبه و ده ماينفعش الحب زى القدر ماحدش بيعرف جاى امتى و منين ....... ياريت البنت ديه تكون صريحه مع نفسها و تعترف انها بتحب خطيبها الاولانى مش شرط ان خطيبها التانى كويس جدا تبقى لازم تحبه لان الحب مش بالامر  ... على الاقل بلاش تظلم التانى معاها و تقابل حبه ليها بالخيانه ..... ياريت تكون صادقه مع نفسها قبل فوات الاون ... لان بجد اللى بيحب بجد صعب انه يحب كده تانى و اوقات كتير بيكون الحب هو الشئ الوحيد اللى بيخلى الواحد يستحمل صعاب الدنيا و صعوبة الحياة  ..... و ربنا معاها و يختار لها النصيب الصالح و ياريت تصلى علشان ربنا ينور لها قلبها و طريقها و يدبر لها كل الامور . *​



شكرا لردك ولمرورك
بصي يا أنوش انا من رأي الشخصي ان لكل واحد فينا ظروف واختلافات في المشاعر 
لاحظي ان الحب الاول هنل واضح انه كان فيه معرفة سابقة والحب الثاني تقليدي فاكيد هي هتقعد تفكر في الاثنين في الاول وتقارن بينهم دا طبيعي 
وعلى فكرة صحيح الحب الاول مش بيتكرر بس يجي حب تاني احلى واجمل بامانه بس اهم حاجة هي تحاول تعرف مميزات الثاني وعيوبه وتقبل عيوبه قبل مميزاته 
لكن انها تفكر في الاولاني انا شايفة انع حاجة طبيعية خصوصا ان الاولاني معها في الكنيسة ولسة مداومين على حضور التسبحة  اللي كانوا بيحضروا حتى ولو لوحدهم 
وهي على فكرة مش بتظلم الي معها انا شايفة ان ده امر طبيعي وخصوصا ان الاولاني فك خطوبته
يعني اكيد هتهتم تعرف اخباره او عامل ايه على بحجة واحد معاي في الاجتماع 
بس اعترفها ان خطيبها الحالي انسان ممتاز يبقى اكيد اعترفت بيه قدام الناس كلها واكيد قدام الاولاني وده اعترف قوي لانها كان ممكن تظهر للاولاني انها مش سعيدة ماهو لسه فاكك صح ولا غلط على العموم ده راي​وشكرا ليك كتير​


----------



## anosh (31 يناير 2009)

*انا ماكنش قصدى الحب الاول بمعنى اول حب فى حياتنااااااااااااااااا لالالالالالالالالالالا ..... انا كان قصدى انها فعلا لحد دلوقتى على الرغم من خطوبتها الا انها مازلت تحب هذا الشخص الاولانى اللى كان قبل خطيبها الحالى و انا بصراحه مش عارفه ازاى يكون عاااادى انها مخطوبه لشخص و بتفكر فى شخص تانى لان بمنتهى البساطه لو هى مش عارفه خطيبها الحالى معرفه جيده مهما ان كان كويس هى ليه رضيت انها تتخطب بالشكل التقليدى ده كان ممكن تكون واضحه شويه و صريحه مع نفسها و تستنى نصيبها من الدنيا انها تحب تانى من جديد حب صادق و واضح و صريح لكن سؤال تعمل ايه البنت ديه لو جوزاها تم على خاطيبها الحالى لانه كله مميزات و فضلت بعد الجواز بتفكر فى خطيبها الاولانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ صدقينى هاتحس انها اتظلمت و ظلمت جوزها و هاتكره حياتها لان كل تفكيرها و ذكريتها مع اللى سابها فى الاول و بالذات كمان لانه قدام عينيها فى الكنيسة ... بجد لو ارتبطت بشخص و هى من جواها بتحب شخص تااااااااااااااانى هى اللى هاتتعب فى الاخر ...  ربنا معاها و يرشدها للخير .... صلى عنى ​*


----------



## sosofofo (1 فبراير 2009)

انوش انا اتنمنى من ربنا انها تحب خطيبها الحالي وصدقيني الحب علطول حلو يعني الحب الاول والحب التاني والتقليدي بس لكل منهما ظروفة ووقته عموما هي ممكن تحب خطيبها الحالي وبشكل جنوني كمان لانه اكيد فيه مميزات كتير واكيد هو انسان حلو ربنا يسعدها ويسعد الجميع واحنا معاهم


----------



## vemy (9 فبراير 2009)

طبعا دى مش خيانة .....لان دى مشاعر محدش يقدر يتحكم فيها.......لكن لو البنت او الولد  كانوا مع الطرفين ومقطعش او مقتعتش العلاقة مع الطرف الول او التانى يبقى دى تقريبا خيانة....وبتجرح مشاعر الطرف الاول او التانى
هو دة راىى بصراحة


----------



## sosofofo (9 فبراير 2009)

vemy قال:


> طبعا دى مش خيانة .....لان دى مشاعر محدش يقدر يتحكم فيها.......لكن لو البنت او الولد  كانوا مع الطرفين ومقطعش او مقتعتش العلاقة مع الطرف الول او التانى يبقى دى تقريبا خيانة....وبتجرح مشاعر الطرف الاول او التانى
> هو دة راىى بصراحة



مرسي لرأيك وشكرا لردك ومشاركتك​


----------

